# kids rifle



## wish you were beer (May 29, 2013)

I bought my kids Marlin xt .22lr youth models for their birthdays. They are a little too big for them and I was wondering if ya'll know if there is a shorter stock?


----------



## T-N-T (May 29, 2013)

Google is your friend.   But a saw can fix the stock you have.  Wont be great down the road though.  It gets pricey, but buy a replacement  cut it and save the factory ones for later?        I cut one for my cousin once, wood.  Cut and reshaped butt pad.  Took me about 20 minutes.  But then again, I'm a cabinet builder with a big shop full of fun tools..


----------



## wish you were beer (May 29, 2013)

It's  a synthetic stock that is for the most part hollow. I have thought about buying a wood stock and cutting it down. I was hoping I could find a  couple I could just bolt on. Thanks for the input.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 29, 2013)

Isn't it already a youth lenth stock?  I know it may not fit perfect now, but unless it's really waaay too long, I'd prolly just let them grow into it.  You more than likey won't find a stock shorter than the existing youth stock, and before you know it, you'll be changing it back to the longer ones.  You could cut those, but once they outgrow them, you'll be buying longer stocks. Don't get me wrong, I'm a firm believer in having youth stocks for youth shooters, rather than just hand me down dad's ole .270 or 30-06 with a full lenth stock. I'm speaking of deer rifles now, but that's always bothered me when I see that.


----------



## wish you were beer (May 29, 2013)

That's what I was thinking when I bought them. When I got them home and into the hands of the kids I realized they would only be able to shoot them from a sitting position at a bench. Which is fine for a while, but my kids a really short.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 29, 2013)

I just reread your post, cutting the stocks prolly isn't even an option if they're hollow.  I'd just let them shoot from the bench, and get they're technique and confidence up hitting the target.  Shooting free-hand is difficult at that age anyhow. I went thru all of that with my son. Started him with my 10-22 carbine from the bench. Letting him get used to the scoped rifle. Bought him a weatherby vanguard youth .308 when he turned 9.  Now he's 13 and I'll prolly be adding the spacer to his youth stock this year.  Benchrest shooting with 22 scoped rifle will do wonders for them.


----------



## wish you were beer (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mine are 9. The are about the size of an average 7 year old. I may just get some maple and carve out my own.


----------



## wish you were beer (May 30, 2013)

Upon further inspection I realized the salesman gave me 22 inch barrels instead of the 16 barrels that I asked for. Can't wait to see how Academy chooses to handle this.


----------



## T-N-T (May 30, 2013)

They choose to not handle it I bet.    Probably a simple, "you should have inspected the guns before you left the store sir"    Even though they probably walked you out if my guess is right...?

Buy a stock, cut it down.    Its only money right?  A proper fitting gun is priceless.   Check out Boyds gun stocks on the net.    I have one,  Love it for those prices!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 30, 2013)

I purchased a 22 rifle some time ago. My son and I had such fun shooting it I decided to get another one so we would not have to swap back and to. Turned out the second one I picked up happened to be a youth model. Length of pull is virtually the same...


----------



## wish you were beer (May 30, 2013)

So far they seem to be trying to work with me. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 7, 2013)

wish you were beer said:


> So far they seem to be trying to work with me. I'll find out tomorrow.



What happened?!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 7, 2013)

*easiest thing*

I hate to say it, but the easiest thing to do now at this point is buy a smaller .22 with a shorter barrel and a wooden stock that can have an inch or two cut off the butt end now, and put back in later when the kids grow.

For example, here's a Marlin model 25, wood stock, 7-shot box magazine, skinny but long 22" barrel, for $75 on Gunbroker.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=345105359

You could buy that gun and cut the barrel down to 16.5" yourself and recrown it with a carriage bolt spun in an electric drill and some lapping or polishing compound.

You could drill and tap a new hole to re-mount the front sight back to where the new muzzle is.  Or pay a gunsmith $20 to do that.

You could take two one-inch slices of wood off that stock, and reduce the length of pull from 14 inches to 12. 
A couple years from now, glue and screw one of those wooden spacers back in. Maybe when the kids are 16+ you can put the other spacer back, too. Or just leave it out. Nothing wrong with a 13" length of pull on a .22 plinker.


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 8, 2013)

Sir,  I had a sks stock shortened by 3 inches.  The gunsmith was right in having me keep he piece that was cut off.  Later, like the next year,  I had to put it back on the gun.   You will need to find a piece fo metal, brass looks great,  shape it down to fit the existing stock.  It will need to be the thickness of a saw blade.  1/8--to 3/16
Have the gunsmith do this also.   It will look great.


----------



## wish you were beer (Jun 13, 2013)

Academy made it right. We returned the 22" barrels and replaced them with Henry 16" barrels.


----------



## Beretta682 (Aug 7, 2013)

wish you were beer said:


> Academy made it right. We returned the 22" barrels and replaced them with Henry 16" barrels.



Is that the single shot Henry mini bolt with the 16 inch barrel you got?


----------

